# [reinstall] 32 => 64bits

## novazur

Bonjour,

Ça y est, je me suis décidé à rénover ma très vieille machine. Je remplace donc la carte mère, et quasiment tous les éléments, sauf boitier, disque dur, lecteur dvd et carte réseau. Je vais donc tenter de toucher au 64 bits avec un Core 2 Duo 6300.

Actuellement, j'ai un Celeron 1.3GHz, ça devrait me changer quelque peu.

Je vais donc, j'imagine, avoir à recompiler l'ensemble, avec de nouveaux flags etc... Et peut-être même plusieurs fois, non (system, puis world ?) ?

J'ai ça :

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

par quoi devrai-je remplacer ?

Pour recompiler, je vais revoir passer par un livecd en 64 bits, non ?

De plus, dans mon noyau, à part ce qui va être spécifique à mes périphériques (carte son, carte vidéo etc... qui changent), qu'est-ce qui doit être adapté à ce nouveau processeur ?

J'avoue très humblement que le hard et moi, ça fait 3  :Wink: 

Je suis preneur de tout conseil, procédure, mise en garde etc...

Par contre, je voudrais vraiment éviter la complète réinstall à partir de 0 passant par la reconfiguration de tout.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Tu devras tout recommencer comme scratch, car l'architecture 64 bits est tout à fait différente de la 32 bits (c'est pas comme passer de i386 à i686, qui n'est déjà pas trop folichon)

Je te conseille de lire le handbook amd64, tout est bien expliqué  :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

C'est peut-être un peu la solution de facilité que de me répondre ça, non ?

Parce que, bon, en réfléchissant un peu (mal probablement), je me dis que qui peu le plus peu le moins, et qu'à priori, mon système actuel en 32 bits devrait tourner avec ce processeur, non ? Ou, même s'il ne tourne pas, mais je devrais pouvoir, en chroot (lancé à partir d'un livecd 64bits), recompiler ce qui est nécessaire.

Et, ça sera toujours beaucoup plus facile de laisser tourner la machine à recompiler des milliers de packages connus d'avance, que de devoir passer par toute la phase d'install, emerge les uns après les autres, configuration etc...

Et puis, c'était bien ce que je préciser dans ma dernière phrase, je préfère éviter cette solution, s'il y en a une autre, évidemment.

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

soit tu gardes ton système 32 bits, mais l'upgrader en 64 bits est impossible. Tu devras partir d'un stage 3 AMD64 vierge et suivre le handbook.

Soit tu seras en pentium4 (32 bits), soit en EMT64. Faire un chroot 32 bits dans un 64 bits est possible mais pas l'inverse.

----------

## nemo13

 *novazur wrote:*   

> C'est peut-être un peu la solution de facilité que de me répondre ça, non ? s'il y en a une autre

 

Il y a super simple :

tu clone ta partition gentoo 32B

tu monte le tout en en raid 1

-> 32b + 32b = 64 bits cqfd !  :Shocked: 

désolé pour la déconne  :Wink: 

Xav a plus que raison, même si ce n'est pas la réponse que tu espérais avoir.

tu chrootes et reinstalles.

Tu peux quand même conserver ( ou t'inspirer de ) ton /etc et de ton world.

tu ne pars pas à poil comme çà.

A+

----------

## lejim

Et simple question quels sont les bénéfices du x86_64? c'est plus le bordel avec les paquets qui compilent pas et les appli non dispo en 64bits? Car j'ai moi même un système 32bits sur un amd64 et je me pose la question de le faire ou pas...

----------

## dapsaille

Sinon je crois qu''il y as moyen de récupérer la list des softs installés par emerge .... (le log est utilisé par kuroo) ...

 Donc tu le backup tu réinstalles ta bse en x86_64 et tu reinjecte le log et emerge -e world devrait le faire :p

----------

## CryoGen

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Sinon je crois qu''il y as moyen de récupérer la list des softs installés par emerge .... (le log est utilisé par kuroo) ...
> 
>  Donc tu le backup tu réinstalles ta bse en x86_64 et tu reinjecte le log et emerge -e world devrait le faire :p

 

nan , suffit  de sauvegarder le fichier "world"  :Wink:  pas le log

----------

## kochka

Si tu connais bien ca va vite de repartir de zero.

J'etais exactement dans la même situation que toi il y a 15 jours, J'ai changé mon vieux Athlon XP pour un Core 2 Duo 6400.

Je suis reparti de zéro et ca été très rapide. Le Core2 compile super vite...

Tu sauve ton etc et encore, sur une workstation ca sert pas des masses tellement ya pas grand chose a configurer à la mano. Puis comme tu change de CG tu peux aussi refaire certainement ton xorg.conf...

Par contre j'ai eu une galère au début avec mon controleur IDE et le CD d'install amd64. Si jamais la CM que tu prévois est une Asus P5B ou autre CM avec avec un controleur IDE Jmicron (Si ton DD ou CDrom sont IDE biensur : :Smile:  il te faudra un CD boot modifié avec le driver Jmicron (kernel 2.6.18 min). Tu pourras au besoin le trouver dans le forum anglophone.

Je ne sais pas si l'archi 64bits apporte bcp car j'ai pas testé avec ce proc en 32bits mais en tout cas tout fonctionne sans aucun pb et ca boost grave !!!!

Je n'ai jamais eu un KDE aussi reactif, c'est super agréable  :Smile: 

Bon il me reste a essayer Xen et le VT du Core 2  :Smile: ) Ca m'a l'air sioux cette histoire, ma prochaine mission....

En tout cas bonne chance !

----------

## novazur

Je crois qu'effectivement je n'aurai pas d'autre choix.

J'attends de recevoir le matériel pour m'y mettre.

Pour le Jmicron, je crois bien l'avoir évité, car j'avais quelque peu lu ce problème sur les forums.

Mais en attendant, si l'on peut m'avancer en me disant que ce deviennent les 2 lignes du make.conf, et surtout, ce que ce genre de processeur a de spécial concernant le noyau ?

En tout cas, merci pour tes conseils et ton soutien  :Wink: 

----------

## kochka

Vla mon make conf si tu veux t'inspirer :

```

# Core 2 Duo 64bits

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ "

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

USE="-gnome -gtk a52 aac aalib alsa amr apache2 arts bzip2 cdr curl dts dvb dvd dvdr encode exif ffmpeg flac gd gstreamer hal jpeg kde kipi mp3 mpeg mysql network nvidia ogg opengl php png python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime ruby sdl svg tiff truetype userlocales v4l vorbis win32codecs X x264 xinerama xvid"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

LINGUAS="fr_FR fr en_US en"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

```

Sinon pour la conf kernel, ya pas grand chose de special a selectionner par rapport au Core2 car toutes les options concernant les multi-cores sont selectionner par défaut. T'as juste a choisir ce qui concerne ton matos et virer tout ce qui n'a rien avoir avec ton matos.

Et puis pour ce qui est du Jmicron, c'est pas vraiment un pb avec le bon CD de boot. Je suis d'ailleurs très content de ma Asus P5B-E-Plus, très bon matos. En passant j'ai changé ma CG ATI 9600 pour une Nvidia 7600GT et c'est que du bonheur. J'ai configurer Beryl en Xinérama en deux secondes... Les deux cubes ca roxx  :Smile: )

----------

## novazur

 *kochka wrote:*   

> Vla mon make conf si tu veux t'inspirer :

 

Impec, merci.

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon pour la conf kernel, ya pas grand chose de special a selectionner par rapport au Core2 car toutes les options concernant les multi-cores sont selectionner par défaut. T'as juste a choisir ce qui concerne ton matos et virer tout ce qui n'a rien avoir avec ton matos.

 

Ben, je dois encore être à l'envers, mais je trouvais plus rapide de partir de mon noyau actuel, en changeant ce qui correspond au matériel remplacé, mais en conservant malgré tout tout le reste qui lui dépend plus de l'usage (pas de netfilter par exemple etc...).

Mais bon, avec le handbook, je devrais trouver.

 *Quote:*   

> Et puis pour ce qui est du Jmicron, c'est pas vraiment un pb avec le bon CD de boot. Je suis d'ailleurs très content de ma Asus P5B-E-Plus, très bon matos.

 

Je viens de baver 5 ans avec une ASUS, je ne veux plus jamais entendre parler de cette marque  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> En passant j'ai changé ma CG ATI 9600 pour une Nvidia 7600GT et c'est que du bonheur.

 

Je me suis pris une 7600GS, en remplacement de mon actuelle FX5200.

Ah, tiens, une question qui me taraude aussi. Concernant distcc, et mon parc machines autour. J'ai comme la désagréable impression que les autres machines (toutes en x86) ne pourront par bénéficier de la puissance de frappe de la nouvelle. Si j'ai tort, j'en serai ravi. Merci de confirmer/infirmer.

----------

## kwenspc

 *novazur wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Et puis pour ce qui est du Jmicron, c'est pas vraiment un pb avec le bon CD de boot. Je suis d'ailleurs très content de ma Asus P5B-E-Plus, très bon matos. 
> 
> Je viens de baver 5 ans avec une ASUS, je ne veux plus jamais entendre parler de cette marque 
> ...

 

Gigabyte GA-965P-S3, les gigabyte sont pas mal (un tout ptit poil moins cher). Cette dernière gère déjà les quadri-core par exemple.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah, tiens, une question qui me taraude aussi. Concernant distcc, et mon parc machines autour. J'ai comme la désagréable impression que les autres machines (toutes en x86) ne pourront par bénéficier de la puissance de frappe de la nouvelle. Si j'ai tort, j'en serai ravi. Merci de confirmer/infirmer.

 

C'est possible en effet. un environnement x86 complet dans un chroot32 et zou. Pour ma part je vais carrément mettre en place un système de maj sans distcc. Tout sera fait en chroot32 sur le gros pc, et les machines viendront synchroniser leur système via rsync et voilà. (Et accessoirement je n'aurais qu'un seul arbre protage, partagé genre via nfs ou autre)

----------

## man in the hill

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  Ben, je dois encore être à l'envers, mais je trouvais plus rapide de partir de mon noyau actuel, en changeant ce qui correspond au matériel remplacé, mais en conservant malgré tout tout le reste qui lui dépend plus de l'usage (pas de netfilter par exemple etc...).
> 
> Mais bon, avec le handbook, je devrais trouver.

 

Salut,

Tu restes en intel donc en partant de ton ancien .config,  tu t'assures d'avoir le bonnes options ds "Processor type and features" (processor familly (Intel Core 2 /...) et l'option SMP (Symmetric multi-processing support) .

----------

## novazur

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est possible en effet. un environnement x86 complet dans un chroot32 et zou.

 

Ah oui, pas simple quoi...

Merci.

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Tu restes en intel donc en partant de ton ancien .config,  tu t'assures d'avoir le bonnes options ds "Processor type and features" (processor familly (Intel Core 2 /...) et l'option SMP (Symmetric multi-processing support) .

 

Si c'est tout, effectivement...

Merci.

----------

## novazur

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Tu restes en intel donc en partant de ton ancien .config,  tu t'assures d'avoir le bonnes options ds "Processor type and features" (processor familly (Intel Core 2 /...) et l'option SMP (Symmetric multi-processing support) .

 

Ah, mais quand même, en regardant à nouveau ce que l'on peut avoir avec le SMP activé (ou sans rapport), je vois par exemple :

```
[ ] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

[ ] Check for non-fatal errors on AMD Athlon/Duron / Intel Pentium 4

[ ] check for P4 thermal throttling interrupt.

[ ] 64 bit Memory and IO resources
```

En fait, c'est carrément toutes les options de "Processor type and features" adaptées au Core 2 Duo qu'il me faudrait...

De plus, dans processor family, je ne vois pas de "Intel Core 2" dont tu parles... Je suis sur un noyau gentoo 2.6.19-r5.

----------

## man in the hill

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   Tu restes en intel donc en partant de ton ancien .config,  tu t'assures d'avoir le bonnes options ds "Processor type and features" (processor familly (Intel Core 2 /...) et l'option SMP (Symmetric multi-processing support) . 
> 
> Ah, mais quand même, en regardant à nouveau ce que l'on peut avoir avec le SMP activé (ou sans rapport), je vois par exemple :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Apparement cela n'a pas l'air d'être le même .config entre 32 bit et 64 bit donc tu ouvres ton .config 32 bit  et ton .config 64 bit, tu modifie rapidement, à mon avis il n'y a que ces options qui font la différence ... Dsl pour cette imprécision mais toutes mes machines sont en 64 bit depuis assez longtemps ...

Mon noyau et mon proc:

```
uname -a

Linux IRIA 2.6.20-ck1 #1 SMP Sat Feb 24 08:08:34 AST 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## novazur

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Apparement cela n'a pas l'air d'être le même .config entre 32 bit et 64 bit donc tu ouvres ton .config 32 bit  et ton .config 64 bit, tu modifie rapidement, à mon avis il n'y a que ces options qui font la différence ...

 

?? Je ne comprends pas de quoi tu me parles là. Tu as l'air d'insinuer que le noyau serait différent en 32 et 64 bits (je parle des sources, pas du noyau compilé évidemment) ?

 *Quote:*   

> Dsl pour cette imprécision mais toutes mes machines sont en 64 bit depuis assez longtemps ...

 

Ce n'est pas grave, je peux aussi attendre d'être en situation pour en savoir plus. C'est juste que plus j'en sais avant, plus vite j'aurai un système opérationnel, mais c'est du à mon impatience naturelle  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Linux IRIA 2.6.20-ck1
> ```
> ...

 

Mais, c'est un noyau patché ça, si je ne m'abuse, non ? Peut-être que les nuances viennent plutôt de là...

----------

## man in the hill

 *novazur wrote:*   

> ?? Je ne comprends pas de quoi tu me parles là. Tu as l'air d'insinuer que le noyau serait différent en 32 et 64 bits (je parle des sources, pas du noyau compilé évidemment) ?

 

Il suffit de comparer "Processor family" par exemple :

```
 

(X) AMD-Opteron/Athlon64                          

( ) Intel P4 / older Netburst based Xeon            

( ) Intel Core2 / newer Xeon                        

( ) Generic-x86-64 
```

Mes options SMP :

```
[*] Symmetric multi-processing support                                      

[*]   SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support                                    

[*]   Multi-core scheduler support 
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Linux IRIA 2.6.20-ck1
> ```
> ...

 

C'est un ck-sources  et les options cités plus haut sont des fondamentaux qui sont aussi présent ds le fichier de conf des gentoo-sources .

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-kernel.xml

----------

## kochka

Moi dans les derniers gentoo-sources stable cad 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 j'ai :

```

( ) AMD-Opteron/Athlon64

(X) Intel EM64T

( ) Generic-x86-64

.....

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support 

[*] Symmetric multi-processing support 

[*]   SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support 

[*]   Multi-core scheduler support

.....

[*]   Intel MCE features

.....

<*>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

```

----------

## _Seth_

@kochka :

 *kochka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [...]FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"[...]
> ```
> ...

 

Tu n'utilises pas le feature sandbox ? C'est un petit peu dangeureux, non ?

----------

## novazur

 *kochka wrote:*   

> Moi dans les derniers gentoo-sources stable cad 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 j'ai :
> 
> ```
> (X) Intel EM64T
> ```
> ...

 

C'est le fait d'être en arch amd64 qui fait que des patchs sont appliqués ?

Sur un noyau vanilla, vous les avez aussi ?

Comment se fait-il que je ne vois ces options sur aucun de mes noyaux sur des x86 ?

Si ce n'est pas ça, je suis complètement lar-gué !  :Smile: Last edited by novazur on Mon Mar 19, 2007 2:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kochka

Oui tu as raison, je le rajoute  :Smile: 

Merci

----------

## kochka

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *kochka wrote:*   Moi dans les derniers gentoo-sources stable cad 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 j'ai :
> 
> ```
> (X) Intel EM64T
> ```
> ...

 

Hum je m'etais jamais posé la question mais en y regardant de plus pres, quand je fais un "make menuconfig", ca me lance scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/x86_64/Kconfig qui justement inclut ou pas des choix d'options.

```
choice

        prompt "Processor family"

        default MK8

config MK8

        bool "AMD-Opteron/Athlon64"

        help

          Optimize for AMD Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 CPUs.

config MPSC

       bool "Intel EM64T"

       help

          Optimize for Intel Pentium 4 and Xeon CPUs with Intel

          Extended Memory 64 Technology(EM64T). For details see

          <http://www.intel.com/technology/64bitextensions/>.

config GENERIC_CPU

        bool "Generic-x86-64"

        help

          Generic x86-64 CPU.

```

Faudrait analyser le MakeFile pour bien comprendre  :Smile: 

En tout cas ca vient pas des patchs Gentoo, a mon humble avis en tout cas  :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

Ben ça prouve bien à quel point ce monde des 64 bits est encore inconnu pour moi  :Sad: 

J'ai toujours cru que la construction d'un noyau était complètement indépendante du système sur lequel on la faisait.

Désolé de faire autant de bruit par mon ignorance...

----------

## man in the hill

 *novazur wrote:*   

> C'est le fait d'être en arch amd64 qui fait que des patchs sont appliqués ?
> 
> Sur un noyau vanilla, vous les avez aussi ?
> 
> Comment se fait-il que je ne vois ces options sur aucun de mes noyaux sur des x86 ?

 

```
ls /usr/src/linux/arch

alpha  avr32  h8300  m32r       mips     ppc   sh64     um      xtensa

arm    cris   i386   m68k       parisc   s390  sparc    v850

arm26  frv    ia64   m68knommu  powerpc  sh    sparc64  x86_64
```

Tu en as pour tous les gôut et ton arch est détecté automatiquement . Je ne sais pas si il y a moyen  de créer un fichier de conf des autres arch pour comparer  et voir si c'est juste  les options proc qui change . ( ce qui me semple probable)

----------

## kochka

C'est ce que je disais juste avant, les options propres a l'arch sont définies dans le kconfig

ex : /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/Kconfig

/usr/src/linux/arch/powerpc/Kconfig

Ya pas que les options de proc qui changent

Les options d'emulation 32 bits par exemple:

```

menu "Executable file formats / Emulations"

source "fs/Kconfig.binfmt"

config IA32_EMULATION

        bool "IA32 Emulation"

        help

          Include code to run 32-bit programs under a 64-bit kernel. You should likely

          turn this on, unless you're 100% sure that you don't have any 32-bit programs

          left.

config IA32_AOUT

       tristate "IA32 a.out support"

       depends on IA32_EMULATION

       help

         Support old a.out binaries in the 32bit emulation.

.....

```

----------

## novazur

 *kochka wrote:*   

> Et puis pour ce qui est du Jmicron, c'est pas vraiment un pb avec le bon CD de boot

 

Ah ben mince, non, je ne l'ai pas évité du tout.

J'ai reçu et assemblé tout ça, et au boot, déjà dans le bios je ne vois aucun disque (faut dire qu'il y a plein de sata sur cette carte mère MSI P965 et que je n'ai que de l'ide). Si je fais F1, j'ai alors accès à mes IDE : CDROM et Disque. Seulement, comme prévu, le boot sur cdrom plante.

Quel est donc ce bon CD de boot en amd64 pour ce jmicron ?

Je poursuis mes recherches, mais bon, si vous me renseignez avant...

Edit :

J'ai trouvé ça, je télécharge (lentement), je grave et je teste...

Edit 2 :

Ça boote, install en cours...

----------

## kochka

Que du bonheur alors   :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

Presque...

Parce qu'en fait, je ne parviens pas à booter sur mon système.

Mon disque est un IDE, mais vu en /dev/sda par le livecd jmicron.

Au boot, j'ai un : Error 21

Je cherche la solution...

----------

## kochka

Bah chez moi, mon DD principal est en serial ATA et j'ai un autre DD sur le PATA Jmicron et effectivement le deuxième DD est sda2...

En quoi c'est un problème ?

T'as cette erreur au boot a quel moment ? Grub ?

----------

## novazur

Je n'ai pas dit que c'est un problème. Je le signalais juste.

Mon problème, c'est qu'au boot, grub me lance un error 21 au chargement du stage 2, erreur qui correspond à un disque introuvable selon la doc.

Je cherche partout sur google une solution, mais je n'en trouve pas bien que ce problème soit très souvent évoqué.

Comme quoi, j'avais bien senti que ce jmicron serait une galère...

----------

## kochka

T'as mis quoi dans le grub.conf ?

----------

## titoucha

Tu n'as pas configuré correctement ton chargeur de démarrage, ton indiquation du chemin vers la partition boot est faux, pour grub c'est la commande root par ex: root (hd0,0) qui lui indique que le boot se trouve sur la première partition du disque un. 

Attention même si le disque est en sata il se nomme quand même hd.

Si jamais mets ton fichier de configuration.

----------

## kochka

Au fait, sur le DD du controlleur Jmicron (sda2) j'ai un Windows Xp, et Grub le boot sans probleme

----------

## kochka

Ya que les chats qui ne dorment pas a cette heure lol

Il est quelle heure a la martinique ? Paris - 6h ?

----------

## novazur

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu n'as pas configuré correctement ton chargeur de démarrage, ton indiquation du chemin vers la partition boot est faux, pour grub c'est la commande root par ex: root (hd0,0) qui lui indique que le boot se trouve sur la première partition du disque un. 
> 
> Attention même si le disque est en sata il se nomme quand même hd.
> 
> Si jamais mets ton fichier de configuration.

 

Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de ma config.

Malgré tout, je vais la recopier (ne pas oublier que pour l'instant, système inutilisable, donc je dois tout recopier à la main ici sur ce foutu clavier de m****e de portable) :

```
root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda6 "irqpoll"
```

Sachant que ma partition système est bien vue par le livecd comme /dev/sda6 et qu'elle contient mon /boot.

Pour grub, je sais tout ça, le problème est de savoir si au moment du boot, il voit toujours mon hd0 en tant que hd0, avec toutes ces histoires de sata et de jmicron. Mais je crois que quelqu'un qui n'a pas le jmicron ne peut pas comprendre  :Sad: 

Selon plusieurs info sur le net, il semblerait que ce soit grub qui soit en cause. En effet, avec lilo, j'ai pu booter. J'ai bien un kernel panic ensuite, mais ça vient probablement soit de mon noyau, soit de ma config lilo je pense.

je poursuis mes investigations, mais ça commence déjà à me gonfler de perdre autant de temps sur ces c****ies.

Merci pour votre soutient moral, on se sent moins seul  :Wink: 

Kochka : ici GMT-4 donc Paris-5 en ce moment.

----------

## kochka

Humm j'ai du avoir du cul car je n'ai eu aucune merde avec le Jmicron...

Ce étant, je boot soit en sda2 ou sdb1, mais bon je vois pas quel est le lien  :Wink: 

<troll>Tu vois, t'aurais du prendre du Asus  :Smile: </troll>

Bon, je retourne a mes patch de lmsensors, puis dodo car il est quand même 3h00 içi  :Smile:  Putain j'ai pas envie d'aller bosser demain moi, je vais encore être fracassé...

----------

## novazur

Dis, tu peux me balancer ton .config de noyau stp ? sur chris at novazur dot fr.

Parce que là, je parviens à booter sur le noyau du livecd sur mon système, mais pas sur mon noyau.

Tu parviens à booter sur l'ide, oui, mais ton grub, il est sur ton sata non ? Et c'est bien la le hic.

Edit : c'est bon, laisse tomber, mon noyau boote enfin... J'avais activé un dev jmicron qu'il ne fallait pas il me semble.

En tout cas, ça confirme bien que le pb est au niveau de grub.

----------

## El_Goretto

un peu HS: ceux qui on mis "SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support", vous pourrez l'enlever, sur un C2D...

----------

## kochka

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Tu parviens à booter sur l'ide, oui, mais ton grub, il est sur ton sata non ? Et c'est bien la le hic.

 

Oui t'as raison, effectivement c'est possible... Pas cool ton histoire :'(

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> ceux qui on mis "SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support", vous pourrez l'enlever, sur un C2D.

 

Ah oui c'est vrai   :Smile: 

----------

